
Layoffs.fyi Coronavirus Tracker - KKKKkkkk1
https://layoffs.fyi/tracker/
======
rjtobin
Not a lawyer, but to any fellow H1B's who are concerned about being laid off,
and facing the near-impossible task of leaving the US on short notice during a
worldwide lockdown: a 2017 law provides a 60-day grace period for "those whose
employment ceases prior to the end of the petition validity period". Ie. if
there is time left on your I-94, you should have 60-day grace period where you
will remain in-status while you look for another job.

Here is the full document:
[https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/FR-2016-11-18/pdf/2016-2...](https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/FR-2016-11-18/pdf/2016-27540.pdf)
(search for "60-day nonimmigrant").

Note that during these 60-days you can then file for a change of status, and
then you will still remain in-status while that request is pending (the change
you file must be "non-frivolous" though!).

If you follow this route and try to change status, USCIS has the right to
revoke the grace period retroactively (in cases of abuse, for example).
Documentation that you were actively seeking new employment should help avoid
this.

Anyway, concerned people should certainly speak to an immigration attorney
(again, I am _not_ a lawyer), but it is comforting to know that most likely we
have 60 days to get our affairs in order...

~~~
calvinbhai
I know a few who are on a part time basis (working 3 or 4 days a week) because
employer cut the number of working days for the whole company. Any idea if
this affects the validity of H1b because they are not working 40 hrs a week?

~~~
rjtobin
At time of filing H1B, the employer makes an LCA (Labour Condition
Application) which includes information about the job like salary range and
hours (which may be a range, maybe 30-40 hours). If the job changes enough
that the LCA is no longer accurate, some action is required (an amended filing
may be sufficient, to be honest I'm not sure).

If job responsibilities have changed, especially in a way that reduces the
qualification requirements for the job, again they might be required to amend
their H1B petition.

I'll just add again that I'm _not_ a lawyer, and only have a cursory
understanding from being in the middle of all this myself :)

------
danso
Another great example of how taking the time to track things and fill out a
spreadsheet is itself a good useful service. My main suggestion is to
emphasize in the headline/title that this is focused on tech startup layoffs.
I know it's alluded to elsewhere on the site text, it's just that many people
who see "layoffs.fyi" will think it's a general layoffs tracker.

And of course it's fine just to focus on tech startups – tracking all company
layoffs (nevermind local businesses) would be a huge undertaking.

~~~
baxtr
True that. Same basic insight applies to management. It’s worth a lot to note
things down and then follow-up on them.

------
danso
Another source of data is the state employment WARN lists, which is the
official list of notifications required of companies when making big layoffs:

[https://www.edd.ca.gov/Jobs_and_Training/warn/WARN-Report-
fo...](https://www.edd.ca.gov/Jobs_and_Training/warn/WARN-Report-
for-7-1-2019-to-03-25-2020.pdf)

You'd have to manually curate for tech startups, but you might find some
things there.

------
tarr11
Have the people laid off on this list consented to have their contact info
(email, name, linkedin etc) published like this?

~~~
Kye
It appears to get data from two sources:

1: Self-reported

2: Reported in public lists of layoffs

[https://layoffs.fyi/share-layoff-intel/](https://layoffs.fyi/share-layoff-
intel/)

------
aluminussoma
There are going to be a lot of fundamentally good businesses going under
because they mismanaged their cash flow. There are going to be a lot of
promising products cancelled because their companies needed to shift resources
back to their main products.

If there is any silver lining to the economic destruction happening right now,
in a few years I hope to see strong businesses that were started during this
time.

~~~
goatforce5
The town I grew up in would flood regularly (pro-tip: don't build your on town
on marshy ground where two rivers converge).

Having one or more floods a year was a fact of life and the local store owners
would design their stores to deal with that. The best example was a newsagent
(remember those?) that had their magazine/greeting card shelves on jacks.
Fully loaded racks of magazines would be jacked up 6ft or more, the water
would come through the store, they'd hose out the tiled floor, and be back up
and running within two or three days.

And then the town built a levee that would deal with everything except
1-in-100 year floods. So the town didn't flood for 10 years or more. People
became complacent, and new store owners had no experience (nor plans) for how
to empty their stores should the levee be overtopped.

The first time the levee was overtopped, the old timer shop keepers started to
prepare their stores for the flood waters (emptying stock, removing
electronics, etc.). A surprising number of newer shops literally did nothing,
even when the government was telling people the levee wasn't going to prevent
a flood. And, predictably enough, a lot of the newer stores literally never
came back.

Moral of the story (if there is one)? It can be hard to prepare for bad times
if you've only ever known the good times.

~~~
hef19898
Talking to experienced people and observe the environment is also a good way
to _not_ repeat mistakes to learn a lesson.

Out of curiosity, which town are you talking about?

------
johnchristopher
Airbnb:

> 80% of Marketing Layoffs globally. Followed by non-technical roles (business
> functions - Finance, HR, Legal, Business Operations, Sales Dept)

Can someone confirm that ?

------
singron
This sparks a lot of questions for me. Obviously some markets are hit really
hard by covid, but for any company that was already considering layoffs, now
is probably a great time to do them and scapegoat covid.

Also for the tech companies, it's often unclear what job types are affected.
E.g. engineers often aren't included in layoffs since they are such big
investments, and a hiring freeze will eventually reduce their headcount due to
attrition. Operations are often first to go since their need fluctuates with
the volume of the business.

~~~
Judgmentality
> Obviously some markets are hit really hard by covid, but for any company
> that was already considering layoffs, now is probably a great time to do
> them and scapegoat covid.

Velodyne is getting sued for laying people off and blaming it on the virus
(yes there is more to the story, but that's not a misleading summary).

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-04/silicon-v...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-04/silicon-
valley-startup-firings-over-virus-face-early-court-test)

------
pudz
Another shameless plug: [https://ultrafucked.com](https://ultrafucked.com)
2000s style.

------
telesilla
Perhaps a mid-month who's hiring would be appropriate?

------
MichaelMoser123
reminds me of this one
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucked_Company](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucked_Company)

~~~
jonathankoren
The feel is different though. There needs to be schadenfreude. FuckedCo wasn’t
just a lay-off tracker, it was watching an entire economic sector collapse
because of bad investments and poorly run businesses. It was the watching a
unicorn die because it turns out when you lose money on every transaction, you
can’t just make it up with volume. The closest FuckedCo moment now would be
WeWork’s implosion.

------
wdb
It's not easy to find a new job these days. I had a job but the job offer got
retracted due to Coronavirus/economy. I hope I can have interviews next week.
Love to do some contracting/freelance work to keep me afloat

------
DavidChouinard
See also: [https://candor.co/hiring-freezes](https://candor.co/hiring-freezes)

(4000+ companies tracked)

~~~
GordonS
I would have thought it was safe to assume just about _everyone_ has a hiring
freeze right now?

~~~
nostrademons
It's not, really. I'm in the interview process with about half a dozen
companies right now. Coronavirus has hit companies very unevenly: some have
lost 80% of their business, but some have seen their userbase _grow_ by 50%
just in the last month.

------
amrrs
Sorry if self-plug isn't acceptable, I built one recently using Airtable to
crowdsource data - [https://www.freshgrads.info/corona-hiring-impact-
tracker/](https://www.freshgrads.info/corona-hiring-impact-tracker/)

~~~
Frost1x
Excuse my ignorant question but does AirTable not give attribute
filter/sorting functionality (never actively used/developed with said
service)?

I've seen multiple pages that use AirTable for similar data popup lately but
am either obliviously overlooking basic filter/attribute query and sorting
functionality in the mobile interface or it's just lacking. I can't even look
at all entries tagged with "hiring" etc. in uniform.

Edit: the site in the core thread actually describes this - "View site on a
desktop to sort, filter, search."

It blows my mind that a SaaS like this (AirTable) wouldn't have a working
mobile UI for this functionality.

------
Cyclone_
Really surprising zwift is on the list, I would expect them to be thriving at
this time.

------
wantedjean
We aggregated all these lists on
[https://getwanted.com/switch](https://getwanted.com/switch) \+ a search
engine per location / position

------
runawaybottle
This is tough one to think about mostly because it is not something any of us
here can control. It can happen (especially now), but we shouldn’t obsess over
it.

Let it be, do your best, don’t dwell.

------
chvid
How many layoffs within tech? It is unclear to me much and how tech is
affected.

------
quaquaqua1
My condolences to all those laid off.

May their talents be put to better use immediately!

------
zuhayeer
Great effort! For those laid off, we’re working on compiling the companies
that are still hiring filtered by role + location to help with your search.

[https://levels.fyi/still-hiring](https://levels.fyi/still-hiring)

